# InstallShield Installation Information , WHAT IS IT?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

I have the following folder on my Vista PC:

C:/Program Files/InstallShield Installation Information

And inside this folder is 14 folders named like:

{8CFEBE9C-F29F-4C49-80E0-7106970F8734}

What is this folder exactly? Can I empty it safely?

Thanks


----------



## wesn5wa (Mar 16, 2008)

Do not empty this folder. It contains install info for various software you have installed, and this info is needed by installshield to uninstall the respective programs should you ever decide to do so.


----------

